# ايات بالحروف للحفظ(متجدد)



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*ايات حرف(أ)*
*1- ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك(مز1:51)*​ 
*2- استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني(في13:4)*​ 
*3- افرحوا في الرب كل حين واقول ايضا افرحوا(في4:4)*​ 
*4- المحبة لا تسقط ابدا(1كو8:13)*​ 
*5- ان جاع عدوك فاطعمه وان عطش فاسقه(رو20:12)*​ 
*6- ان عملتم هذا فطوباكم ان عملتموه(يو17:13)*​ 
*7- انتم نور العالم(مت14:5)*​ 
*8- انتم ملح الارض(مت13:5)*​ 
*9- اذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك(جا1:12)*​ 
*10-الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شئ(مز1:23)*​ 
*11- الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن اخاف؟! الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب(مز7:27)*​ 
*12- ابارك الرب في كل وقت وفي كل حين تسبحته في فهمي(مز1:34)*​ 
*13- انتظر الرب تقو وليتشدد قلبك وانتظر الرب(مز14:27)*​ 
*14- احببت لان الرب سمع تضرعي(مز1:116)*​ 
*15 اكرم اباك وامك التي هي اول وصية بوعد(اف2:6)*​ 
*16- اللهم التفت الي معونتي يارب اسرع واعني(مز1:70)*​ 
*17- الرب يحفظك من كل سوء الرب يحفظ نفسك الرب يحفظ دخولك وخروجك من الان والي الدهر(مز7:121)*​ 
*18- اليك رفعت عيني يا ساكن السماء(مز1:123)*​ 
*19- الرب لا يترك عصا الخطاة تستقر علي نصيب الصديقين(مز3:125)*​ 
*20- ان كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي(يو2:3)*​ 
*انتهي حرف (أ) الجزء الاول*​


----------



## amselim (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ايات حرف(أ)*

*شكرااااا لتعب محبتك 

الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ايات حرف(أ)*

*ميرسي علي المرور الجميل*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ايات حرف(أ)*

مجهود رااااااائع روزى 
ميررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ايات حرف(أ)*

*ربنا يخليك يا كوكو*

*كلك زوق*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ايات حرف(أ)*

*ايات حرف (ب)*

*21- باركي يا نفسي الرب ولا تنسي كل حسناته(مز2:103)*

*22- باركي يا نفسي الرب وكل ما في باطني ليبارك اسمه القدوس(مز1:103)*

*23- بدء الحكمة مخافة الرب(ام10:9)*

*24- باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل(جا2:1)*

*25- بالرب تفتخر نفسي يسمع الودعاء فيفرحون(مز2:34)*

*26- بالايمان موسي لما كبر ابي ان يدعي ابن ابنة فرعون(عب24:11)*

*27- باسمك ارفع يدي فتشبع نفسي كما من شحم ودسم(مز4:63)*

*28- بطئ الغضب كثير الفهم(ام29:14)*

*29- بصوتي الي الرب صرخت بصوتي الي الرب تضرعت(مز1:142)*

*30- باركوا ولا تلعنوا(رو14:12)*

*31- بصوتي الي الرب صرخت فاستجاب لي من جبل قدسه(مز4:3)*

*32- بشروا من يوم الي يوم بخلاصه(مز2:96)*

*33- بكل قلبي طلبتك فلا تبعدني عن وصاياك(مز10:119)*

*34- بركة الرب هي تغني ولا يزيد معها تعب(ام22:10)*

*35- بعيد هو الخلاص عن الخطاة لانهم لم يطلبوا حقوقك(مز155:119)*​


----------



## سور (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ايات حرف(أ)*

ميرسى روزى الموضوع فعلا فوق الرائع
بركة الكتاب المقدس تكون معالكى يا جيله​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ايات حرف(أ)*

*ميرسي يا حبيبتي *

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*ايات حرف(ت)*

*36- توبني فأتوب لانك انت الرب الهي(ار18:31)*

*37- تأديبا ادبني الرب والي الموت لم يسلمني(مز18:118)*

*39- تعبت في تنهدي اعوم كل ليلة سريري وبدموعي ابل فراشي(مز6:6)*

*40- تحيا نفسي وتسبحك واحكامك تعينني(مز175:119)*

*41- تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب(مت29:22)*

*42- تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم(مت28:11)*

*43- تشدد وتشجع لا ترهب ولا ترتعب(يش9:1)*

*44- تعهدات فمي باركها يارب(مز108:119)*

*45- تراءف علي يارب واسمع صلاتي(مز2:4)*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2010)

رائع جداااا يا روزي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا كليمو علي تشجيعك الجميل*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

*اخيرااا لاقيته
دة انا كنت بلف عليه
هههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى ياحبى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا روحي علي مرورك الجميل زيك*

*يلا تابعي بقي*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 فبراير 2010)

_*أختي الوقورة روزى 86
الفكرة رائعة والتنفيذ ممتاز وأستمرى وكمل والرب يعطيكِ إرشاد في تجميع الآيات 
الرب يصونك ويحفظك
*_


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا عادل علي تشجيعك الجميل زيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2010)

*ايات حرف(ث)*

*46- ثقوا يدي وقدمي واحصوا كل عظامي(مز17،16:22)*

*47- ثابت قلبي يا الله ثابت قلبي(مز7:57)*

*48- ثمر الصديق شجرة حياة ورابح النفوس حكيم(ام30:11)*

*49- ثبت خطواتي في كلمتك ولا يتسلط علي اي اثم(مز133:119)*

*50- ثلاث مرات ضربت بالعصي ثلاث مرات انكسرت بي السفينة(2كو25:11)*

*51- ثم قال لتوما: هات اصبعك الي هنا وابصر يدي(يو27:20)*

*52- ثابت قلبي يا الله اغني وارنم(مز1:108)*

*53- ثم ذكر الله نوحا وكل الوحوش وكل البهائم التي في الفلك(تك1:8)*

*54- ثروة الغني مدينته الحصينة ومثل سور عال في تصوره(ام11:18)*

*55- ثلاثة لا تشبع والرابعة لا تقول كفي: الهاوية والرحم العقيم وارض لا تشبع ماء والناء لا تقول كفي(ام16،15:30)*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 فبراير 2010)

جميل اوووووووووى يا روزى بجد تسلم ايدك على الفكرة الجميلة دى
وهنتابعها معاكى


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا حبيبتي*

*منتظرة اشوفك دايما يا قمر*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

*أشكرك جدا

للايات الرائعه

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا استاذي *

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2010)

*ايات حرف(ج)*


*56- جاهدت الجهاد الحسن، اكملت السعي، حفظت الايمان، واخيرا وضع لي اكليل البر(2تي8،7:4)*

*57- جعلت الرب امامي في كل حين لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع(مز18:16)*

*58- جيل فاسق وشرير يطلب ايه ولا يعطي له الا اية يونان النبي(مت39:12)*

*59- جميع الذين اتوا قبلي هم سراق ولصوص(يو8:10)*

*60- جسد واحد وروح واحد كما دعيتم ايضا الي رجاء دعوتكم الواحد(اف4:4)*

*61- جعلت العلي ملجأك فلا تصيبك الشرور ولا تدنو ضربة من مسكنك(مز9/91)*

*62- جيل المستقيمين يبارك(مز2:112)*

*63- جميع طرق الرب رحمة وحق لحافظي عهده(مز10:25)*

*64- جاهد جهاد الايمان الحسن وامسك بالحياة الابدية(اتي12:6)*

*65- جلال وبهاء عمله وعدله قائم الي الابد(3:111)*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2010)

*ايات حرف (ح)*


*66- حد عن الشر واصنع الخير . اطلب السلامة واسع وراءها(مز14:34)*

*67- حي هو رب الجنود الذي انا واقف امامه (1مل15:18)*

*68- حاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح (غل14:6)*

*69- حبيبي لي وانا له الراعي بين السوسن(نش10:5)*

*70- حكمة المرأة تبني بيتها (ام1:4)*

*71- حماقة الرجل تعوج طريقه (ام3:19)*

*72- حللت كل رجزك رجعت عن سخط غضبك (مز3:85)*

*73- حتي متي تحجب وجهك عني (مز1:13)*

*74- حظي انت يارب فقلت احفظ وصاياك (مز57:119)*

*75- حسب رحمتك احيني فاحفظ شهادات فمك(مز88:119)*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (2 مارس 2010)

_*أختي الموقرة روزى 86 
جميل تجميعك لمثل هذه الآيات كملي مجهودك الرائع والرب يساعدك ويباركك ويحفظك لنا
*_


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2010)

*ميرسي اوي يا عادل علي تشجيعك المستمر ليا*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------

